# Newbie, help me choose first road bike?



## Tina (29 Jun 2012)

Hi there, i'm a 24 yr old female and looking to get my first road bike. I cycle about 60 miles a week on a really cheap mountain bike i got from tesco ages ago (its wick and hard going, and i have to spend an hour fixing it up when i get home lol) 

As i am totally skinto I have a choice between two bikes so i can pay on finance, i know i can buy second hand much much better but its just not an option for me at the minute, and i was hoping that some of you experts could give me a helping hand as i literally know nothing about bikes and want help choosing the best of what is probably a rubbish selection. So anyway this is what i can choose:

Elswick Corsa Road bike or CBR Corsa roadbike - both cost about 350 pounds.

Oh and the muddyfox pace road bike is really cheap from sportsdirect, i was wondering if its any use? again so so cheap and i know realistically nothing under 600 is worthwhile anyway.

As they are so cheap i'm expecting to hear a lot of bad things about them, for a start i havent even heard of these makes apart from muddyfox but im sure they are heaps better than going out on my mountain bike :-)

Would loooove some help on what would be best and why between these two. Thanks so much for your time. Tina


----------



## LosingFocus (29 Jun 2012)

Hi

Stock response from me for people looking for a cheap roadie (we've all been there):

1. Decathlon Triban 3 - about £300 and well liked on here, as the Decathlon
2. Halfords Carrera TDF/Virtuoso - again around £300 if you are lucky. Your lucky with H'ford depends on the store and or staff.
3. Buy second hand and get an older model for a discount price. Not always ideal for the first timer who wants a new one that they can trust but worth bearing in mind.

Not heard of the bikes you have posted but will have a look at them.

HTH in some way.


----------



## Tina (29 Jun 2012)

Hi, I actually was looking at the virtuoso and I love it. So i might just wait a bit and buy that, second hand if im lucky. I think not hearing of the other bikes says it all really, it was just a ...i want a bike and i want one now...option lol 

I just wasn't sure if the carrera ones got good reviews or not, the internet has such mixed reviews!

Thanks for your input! :-)


----------



## LosingFocus (29 Jun 2012)

OK, had a quick look at the 3 bikes and have to say for the money you can get better elsewhere.


----------



## Tina (29 Jun 2012)

Ok cool thanks really appreciate that!


----------



## LosingFocus (29 Jun 2012)

Tina said:


> Hi, I actually was looking at the virtuoso and I love it. So i might just wait a bit and buy that, second hand if im lucky. I think not hearing of the other bikes says it all really, it was just a ...i want a bike and i want one now...option lol
> 
> I just wasn't sure if the carrera ones got good reviews or not, the internet has such mixed reviews!
> 
> Thanks for your input! :-)


 
The Carrera bikes themselves are decent first bikes - Ive got a Virtuoso and ride it a lot, people get put off by buying at Halfords and there is, to some extent,a cult of "Anyone But Halfords" on certain cycling sites. If you do go the Virt. route and you are not 100% happy with the service form H'fords then get the bike checked over by your local bike shop (LBS for short) to get it fitting correctly.


----------



## Tina (29 Jun 2012)

Good advice, cheers. Yeah i've noticed that about other sites, it was what was putting me off but they are fantastic looking bike and would certainly do the job for me i reckon, considering its my first!


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jun 2012)

The Triban 3 is a winner but not sure about finance at Decathlon? Is there any other way (eg, credit card)?


----------



## Tina (29 Jun 2012)

I haven't actually been to decathlon before, we only just got a store here ...well actually probably 3 years ago lol but i must go and have a nosy!


----------



## Fubar (2 Jul 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> The Triban 3 is a winner but not sure about finance at Decathlon? Is there any other way (eg, credit card)?


 
+1 for the Triban 3 from Decathlon, I almost spent £5-600 before finding the Triban - as a beginners road bike it's great, the only thing I've replaced is the pedals (clip-ins) - if you chance your arm they might chuck a pair in free.


----------



## jifdave (10 Jul 2012)

i got a triban 3 and changed the pedal asap.

decent first bike plus if you get a loyalty card from them when buying the bike it will be loaded with £6. £50 spend = £1 reward i got spare tubes with mine and bought pedals elsewhere


----------

